# Gold Anodized metal



## AvalexJohn (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a set up that is working great so far, but I am now doing 360 spinning images. The front of my products is black anodized metal I have a light set up of two soft lights that works great with that, the problem I am now having is when I rotate my product and the lights hit the gold anodized metal I get a big reflection that takes my nice white background and tints it gold. I am having to do a lot of post editing to remove the background. I am wondering if anyone has a good solution or at least a suggestion on a set up that I can use to reduce the effect of this reflection. Has anyone run into the issue before?


----------



## AvalexJohn (Apr 26, 2016)

here are some images


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2016)

Suspend the product and move the background much further back and light it separately.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

If you would like something more dramatic you could try this as well. Light up the Floor - A Floor Lit Table Top Studio Project - DIY Photography


----------

